# Can't get outside of my network.



## mcfish (Mar 3, 2012)

I recently made the switch to freebsd FreeBSD.  I am installing version 9.  I set up my box as wireless.  I connect to a repeater (192.168.1.2), using WPA, which in turn connects to my router (192.168.1.1), using WPA2, which also acts as my DNS.  I have set a static IP address.  I can connect to any other machine on my network, I can ping my my repeater and my router.  When I ping sites outside my network (ie. http://www.nytimes.com) it resolves the host name to an IP address but I get no response.  I have tried pinging sites I've never been to before to make sure it's not in the router's DNS cache and I get the same result.  It can resolve the IP address but can't connect.

Some config stuff:
rc.conf:

```
hostname="frankenstein@mayoiv.com"
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA  inet 192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.2"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```
  -- I have tried putting in 8.8.8.8 but no change.

*O*utput from *ifconfig*:

```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:1a:ef:0d:f5:4f
        inet 192.168.1.20 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        inet6 fe80::21a:efff:fe0d:f54f%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xb
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11g
        status: associated
        ssid PsychosisNetwork channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g) bssid f8:7b:8c:05:ab:df
        country US authmode WPA privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 2:128-bit
        txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
        roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL
```
I left out the other devices but this is the only one marked as UP.

I'm no network guy or unix guru so any help anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you ping ip addresses outside of your network? For example one of Google's DNS servers: `$ ping 8.8.8.8`.
If yes, your DNS setup is broken somehow.
If no, try using traceroute(8) (read the man page first) to figure out where the traffic stops.


----------



## razrx (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you ping the sites or IP addresses from your router?
Is the router running a packet filter?
If so, is it setup to pass ICMP traffic?


----------



## mcfish (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I can't ping IP addresses, I'm not running a packet filter.  I switched to DHCP and I can get out fine but I would really like to have static IP addresses.   Is it possible my netmask is wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2012)

Look at the settings it gets by DHCP.  Or set the DHCP server to give a static address to that client by MAC.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 5, 2012)

DNS queries are resolved by your gateway (probably), so without going outside the network from your own computer. You cannot get outside because of a routing problem (probably) or a filter on the gateway. What does [cmd=]netstat -nr[/cmd] show?


----------

